# Darby's  Prophylactic fluid.. Oh my!!



## Oldihtractor (May 2, 2009)

Picked this up off the bay recently....


----------



## glass man (May 3, 2009)

I HAVE HAD THESE IN THE PAST. I GOT A PAMPLET A FEW MOUNTHS AGO FROM A GUY FROM EBAY. IT WAS A DISENFECTANT. HAD BORACIC ACID AND CHLORINE .MY PAMPLET READS IN PARTROF.DARBY PROPHALACTIC FLUID! [OZONIZED CHORINE} THE GREAT GERM DESTROYER PREVEVTING MALARIA,DIPTIHERAI,SCARLET FEVER,TYPHOID,SMALL POX,CHOLERA,YELLOW FEVER,ALSO GOOD FOR BEAYTIFYING THE COMPLEION,REMOVING TAN,FREACKLES,BLOTCHES, OTHER NOTABLE THINGS LIKE:SYPHYLICTIC SORES,SCALD HEAD,PILES,AND TO MUCH MORE TO MENTION! THE PAMPLET I OWN IS SIGHENED BY THE PROFF.DAUGHTER  AND SHE HAS UNDERLINED SOMETHINGS.  HAS THE USUAL TESTIMONIES AND A AD FOR DR. ZIMMONS LIVER REGULATOR. PROFF. DARBY WAS ONCE A PROFESSOR OF AUBURN UNIVERSITY. YOU GOT THE BOTTLE AND NOW I NEED ONE TOO TO GO ALONG WITH THE PAMPLET. JAMIE


----------

